# Newbie with blocked tube and hydrosalpinx



## JO40 (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I've just joined so i'll tell you a little about myself.My names Josie,i'm 40 (eek)and my partner of 4 years is 43.I have a 19 year old son from a previous relationship.When my son was 3 my ex and i tried for another child but it didnt happen,we had investigations and everything was ok with both of us,supposedly.They didnt give me a laparoscopy back then just put me on a waiting list for ivf after trying for a year.By the time we waited for our ivf (2 years)we had broken up.This happened twice.Anyway i only found out in Jan 2004 that i have a blocked tube with hydrosalpinx.My partner and i tried icsi but it failed in April this year.At my old clinic they said nothing about how my hydrosalpinx can destroy my embryos and i feel that we wasted our money.We have changed our clinics to ARGC and staright away Dr Taranissi said that we'll probably have to do something about it.I have a hysteroscopy tommorow and i think he is going to drain it,but i've heard that it can come back and i'm really worried that we could start icsi and it could destroy our chance of it working.I feel that maybe i should just have this tube removed.Does anyone think this would be a good idea and do they actually do this at fertility clinics?I will mention this to him tommorow but i'm afraid he'll say no.I really dont want to do our icsi and spend £5000 on the chance it could fail because of this.Also this will be our last try due to funds and my age.We both desperately want a baby together.Dh has no children.Any advice would be really appreciated.Thankyou.Josie.xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Jo, 

Sorry I cannot help you with your question but I wanted to say Welcome to FF.

Good Luck with whatever you decide to do 

Jennifer xx


----------



## JO40 (Jul 15, 2005)

Thankyou Jennifer for your welcome.I'm a bit confused about where to put my post actually.I think i read a section on blocked tubes and hydrosalpinx maybe i should have posted there?P.S Good luck in Spain,is that where you are having ivf?Josie.xx


----------



## Nic75 (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi Josie and Welcome Hun,
I'm in a similar situation to you, We were supposed to of started our 1st Ivf in April this year but after an ultrasound in Mar which showed a left-sided hydrosalpinx they advised we cancel and have the tube removed. I actually asked whether they could clip it so it wouldn't stop the cycle but was told the fluid that is present in the Hydro is poisonous to any embryo's and if it came away with embies in the womb it could flush them away. So my Consultant was of the same opinion as you. I'm having my tube (and hydro of course!!) removed in Sept, then after recovery-approx 1 to 2 cycles- on to Ivf. Not sure if this has been helpful in anyway just wanted to let you know someone else is in a similar situation. Feel free to give me a shout if you need to know anything else. Love and Luck, Nic xx


----------



## JO40 (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks so much Nic,
I phoned my clinic today and spoke to a nurse about my worries and she said do'nt worry Josie,if Mr Taranissi thought your tubes were bad enough to have them taken out he would've said so.I told her that i was worried that the fluid will come back after its drained and she said when it comes to treatment he will look and see if its come back and drain it again.I burst into tears whilst talking to her.I'm not convinced that i shouldnt have that tube out.She told me to talk to Mr Taranissi tommorow before my hysteroscopy so i will tell him how worried i am.The ARGC and Mr Taranissi are meant to be the most successful in the country but i still have this worry.Good luck Nic with your surgery and please keep in touch and let me know how you get on.Take care.Josie.xx


----------



## Nic75 (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi Josie.
Hope everything went OK on Saturday with your hysteroscopy Hun   and that your not too sore. I have only heard good things about Mr Taranissi and the ARGC and if they have recommended that draining is OK for you I really wouldn't worry Hun. If, when I asked at my clinic, they had said they were happy to clip or drain I would of gone with what they said, I was desperate for them not to cancel the cycle, because as you know now we have to wait for op and then recovery time before we can commence. I do know they were thinking it was a pyosalpinx which could burst (an infected version of hydrosalpinx that looks solid on the Ultra sound rather than liquid) but when they scanned the 2nd time it became apparent it was a hydro. I'm also too well for this as it can cause major pain and fever etc, Maybe yours is straight forward to remove? Well keep in touch, I'll have my fingers crossed for you. Lots of Love Nic xx


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Dear Josie,

Welcome to FF, you will find it a lovely safe place to be!

I had a Hydro, and blocked tube ( also an ovary missplaced) I had the hydro, drained, and the tube cleared in July last year- The ovary was freed of an adhesion.

I had IVF in Dec/Jan which resulted in BFN, and then fell pg naturally the following month.

Please don't give up, there is light at the end I am sure.

IM me if you want to talk further.

Love and best wishes

Zoe X


----------



## JO40 (Jul 15, 2005)

Wow Zoe,
Thats great news about you,congratulations hun.I'm just worried because i'm just getting my hydro drained not my tube opened.I've read alot that it can come back.Then again you fell naturally and yours didnt come back did it so i should be thinking more positively.
p.s.Sorry Zoe is IM email.i'm new to all this.


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Josie,

Keep the hope, however, how you feel will not impact the outcome of your TX so don't worry if you have down days! It is always good to feel positive tho!

IM is instant messaging,  you can click on my name, and send me a message.

There is now no sign of my Hydro, (at least at the time of TX there wasn't!) and I guess both tubes are free, I don't know, but of course you have equal chance of conceiving from either tube depending on your ovulation. I was also told that is an egg was released from an ovary that had a blocked tube, the other tube can move to pick up the egg  (not sure how accurate this is, allthough it came from a gyne nurse!)

Any time you need to talk, I am here.

Much love

Zoe X


----------

